# Entwicklungswerkzeug fuer OOP



## mike075 (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von Euch vieleicht ein gutes Programm bzw. Tool mit welchem man UML-Diagramme (Klassen, Interfaces etc.) aufbauen und seine Funktionalitaet ueberpruefen kann. Also im Prinzip ein Simulationsprogramm fuer UML.

Vieleicht gibt es ja so etwas auch fuer Eclipse als plugin.

Vielen Dank fuer Tips und Hilfen

LG

Micha


----------



## XHelp (17. Nov 2010)

Och... da gibt es bestimmt genug... von DIA über UMLet bis hin zu Enterprise Architect... Sogar im Forum wurde das Thema schon öfters aufgegriffen.

Was meinst du mit "seine Funktionalität überprüfen"?


----------



## mike075 (17. Nov 2010)

Danke fuer Infos,

ist schon klar das dieses Thema bestimmt schon mal diskutiert wurde. Dennoch wusste ich nicht ob es Programme gibt die ein UML-Diagramm auf Simulationsebene ueberpruefen kann. Also z.B.

1. Ich erstelle ein UML-Diagramm
2. Anschliessend erstelle ich Objekte und ueberpruefe mit Funktionen
ob die Beziehungen in dem UML-Diagramm auch nicht verletzt wurden.

Wie heisst denn das Plugin dafuer fuer Eclipse?

Das meinte ich mit auf Funktion ueberpruefen.


----------



## XHelp (17. Nov 2010)

Du erstellst ja Objekte anhand deiner UML Diagramme, die Beziehungen sind also genau wie in UML :bahnhof:


----------



## mike075 (17. Nov 2010)

Wenn das Eclipse kann erstellen und sofort umwandeln in Klassen und Interfaces ist das natuerlich genial.

Kennst du da Tutorials fuer das Plugin und eclipse?


----------



## XHelp (17. Nov 2010)

Also Eclipse-Plugin kenne ich keine dafür. Im EA geht das.
Kannst ja nach "eclipse generate code from uml" googlen, da müsste was brauchbares rauskommen.


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

Wenn man hier im Forum nach UML Tool sucht, bekommt man auch genug Ergebnisse.
Wenn man allerdings ein MDSD Tool sucht, wird die Auswahl eng, ein Eclipse Plugin dafür ist zB. EMF.


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Nov 2010)

Es ist wohl eher Aufgabe des UML-Tools den Code zu generieren, aber versprich dir davon nicht all zu viel. Die mir bekannten generieren nur Code-Skelette, die Funktionalität muss man schon noch von Hand einfüllen.

Mir ist schleierhaft was du unter Diagrammen simulieren verstehst? Es gibt keine UML-to-Bytecode Compiler auch wenn ich mir das schon lange wünschen würde.

Überprüfen auf Konsistenz? Aber das ist keine Simulation...


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2010)

Am nächsten kommt wohl wirklich EMF da es mehr als nur Code Skelette generiert, allerdings ist es ein Modellierungstool und hat daher nur einen Subset der Mächtigkeit von UML, sprich EMOF.


----------

